# Fishing Video in Ormond Beach FL



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice.....

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks Eric, that was fun!  [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

The little girl at the end is so funny, "A SPOT!" gotta love taking kids fishing!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Awesome video. I fight fish the same way.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Great job on the video, some nice fish, and great young anglers!!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Our kids just make things right! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Tight work


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Tight lines make smiles ;D


----------



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

Great video.... Love the kids!


----------



## Eric_Greenstein (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks Guys!


----------

